# GLA Atomic Diffuser Disaster



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

How did this happen? I just ordered mine and want to prevent this


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Too much pressure? Or just a cheaply made device? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

StrungOut said:


> How did this happen? I just ordered mine and want to prevent this


it will happen to some if not all, but all of mine broke at certain area, the nut where co2 tubing goes is the first one to break/crack.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

StrungOut said:


> Too much pressure? Or just a cheaply made device? Anyone else have this problem?


previously when my thread was deleted, many people claimed the nut cracking after couple of months. its not high pressure or other issue, definitely a diffuser.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I just assembled one of these this morning. I think the problem may lie with how much pressure is exerted in the nut over a period of time by the tubing itself. It may be that 1/4od x 1/8id tubing is just not what that nut was designed to be used with. I bet we'd have better luck with 4mm x 6mm tubing seeing as how these are Chinese.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Same thing happened to mine, the problem i found lie with the c02 tubing that gla sells. its very thick which is good, however once you tighten the nut on the diffuser, if you ever try to take it off again, the tube just takes the nipple part with it. to prevent this, leave enough c02 tube so you never have to take it off, or use thinner walled c02 tube such as the aquatek tube. or for less money use a cerges reactor.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Did you contact GLA for a refund?


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Did you contact GLA for a refund?


if i write what they said my thread will get banned again. no refund


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Did it start to come apart at the connection for the CO2 line? The pressure resistant tubing needed with these type of diffusers can be hard to get off and on so I was wondering if there might be a weak spot there.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> Same thing happened to mine, the problem i found lie with the c02 tubing that gla sells. its very thick which is good, however once you tighten the nut on the diffuser, if you ever try to take it off again, the tube just takes the nipple part with it. to prevent this, leave enough c02 tube so you never have to take it off, or use thinner walled c02 tube such as the aquatek tube. or for less money use a cerges reactor.



this might be true and might cause the nut to crack, i also use GLA co2 tubing and it seems thick and it might be one of the reason this problem is happening. it is also true if you ever try to remove the tubing off the diffuser it will break the nipple, so that mean plastic used in these diffuser are very weak.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Jeff5614 said:


> Did it start to come apart at the connection for the CO2 line? The pressure resistant tubing needed with these type of diffusers can be hard to get off and on so I was wondering if there might be a weak spot there.


The "pressure-proof tubing," if it's the same kind that ADA has, is not supposed to connect to the diffuser.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> The "pressure-proof tubing," if it's the same kind that ADA has, is not supposed to connect to the diffuser.


Hence my question . I have a couple of ADA diffusers and use silicone tubing to connect the diffusers as recommended and use the pressure resistant stuff for the rest of the connections. Probably not a bad idea to do the same with the GLA diffusers.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> The "pressure-proof tubing," if it's the same kind that ADA has, is not supposed to connect to the diffuser.





Jeff5614 said:


> Hence my question . I have a couple of ADA diffusers and use silicone tubing to connect the diffusers as recommended and use the pressure resistant stuff for the rest of the connections. Probably not a bad idea to do the same with the GLA diffusers.


The thing about that is that GLA says to use the pressure-rated tubing in the item description and they use it in their video advertising the product. So, the thickness of the tubing shouldn't have anything to do with the nut cracking and if it does it should warrant a refund.

Item desc, from website:

"Featuring the world's finest and highest CO2 diffusion rate, our Atomic CO2 diffuser creates supreme diffusion of CO2 in aquarium water. Creates a super fine mist of CO2 bubbles. With a bubble size of less than 0.1mm in diameter, CO2 is capable of 100% dissolution in the aquarium water. 

This professional quality diffuser requires 30 psi working pressure (low pressure) and must be used with CO2 pressure rated tubing only.

Creates a super fine mist of CO2 bubbles, bubble size is less than 0.1mm diameter
requires >30 psi working pressure (low pressure)
must use with co2 pressure rated tubing
45mm length
Includes suction cups"

Video:
Link


----------



## ryc120 (Jan 17, 2012)

I bought three diffusers from GLA in the past, and none of them have had any issues. Maybe a new batch that they recently ordered is defective?


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have had no issues with mine


----------



## Matthew RJ (Jul 4, 2012)

How do you know what size of diffuser to use?


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

I ordered the largest diffuser and the bubble counter. I am not happy at all with the diffuser. I cannot get the diffuser to mist like the video demonstrates. I called them and it was no help. The bubble counter was the plastic one and the plastic nut busted yesterday. I hated the diffuser so much I replaced it with a reactor. BTW, my co2 rig is custom made by old punk. GLA indicated my rig was the problem.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

What does your low pressure gauge go up to? ^ I don't remember... If you can go above 40psi with the working pressure, it isn't my reg's fault. Orlando would be quick to put the blame on me anyway. I don't think he likes me much anymore.


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mine mists just like the one in the video.


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> What does your low pressure gauge go up to? ^ I don't remember... If you can go above 40psi with the working pressure, it isn't my reg's fault. Orlando would be quick to put the blame on me anyway. I don't think he likes me much anymore.


I know it is not the regulator. I am very happy with the rig!! I have switched to a ext 5000 reactor. It is doing a great job. He also told he builds the best rigs. When he wouldn't do anything about the diffuser I certainly wouldnt take a chance on a rig from him. The plastic nuts suck!! I have replaced my BC with a nice SS one. No problems so far.
Tim


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

I haven't had any issues with mine. I have both the normal atomic diffuser and and in-line one. I have taken the GLA pressure rated tubing off of both of them with no troubles at all. I did have an Aquatek regulator when I first got the diffuser. It worked fine as long as I didn't use a bubble counter/check valve. As soon as I added the bubble counter/check valve, it stopped bubbling and was barely able to put out any sort of mist. When I got my GLA atomic regulator, everything works like a charm, so yes, your regulator does matter. The little bit of resistance that the bubble counter/check valve creates was enough to prevent the diffuser from working properly. I couldn't be happier with the results I'm getting after using my GLA equipment.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Gentle reminder to all: In order for Happi's thread to remain open for everyone's benefit, please do not review the vendor of the product. Vendor reviews are prohibited at this time. Only stick with the product review itself.

Thanks! 

Happi - thanks for displaying pictures. I won't be buying that anytime soon. I think I'll stick with my generic fleabay diffusers.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Gentle reminder to all: In order for Happi's thread to remain open for everyone's benefit, please do not review the vendor of the product. Vendor reviews are prohibited at this time. Only stick with the product review itself.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Happi - thanks for displaying pictures. I won't be buying that anytime soon. I think I'll stick with my generic fleabay diffusers.


Sara, thanks for the reminder, i want the thread to stay clean this time, hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

FWIW, I decided to try an in tank atomic diffuser from GLA. I've been using an ADA Pollen Glass and have tiny bubbles flying all around the tank but the water itself is noticeably clear. With the atomic diffuser I have a CO2 fog in the tank. It looks like I'm having a bacterial bloom which I'm not so sure I like. The atomic diffuser does pull the pH down faster and more easily than the pollen glass at the same pressure and bubble count. An interesting thing, at least to me, is that the recommended pressure is 35psi for an atomic diffuser but mine works fine at the 25psi I was already using.


----------



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm completely happy with my GLA Atomic Diffuser!

I've only used cheap tubing and rarely mess with it, it's been going strong for two+ years with zero cleanings!


----------



## AndreyT (Apr 28, 2011)

I already described the typical reason for such failures in the post here

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=2001248&postcount=4

Most of the time it leads to blow-by failure, when the gas escapes around the seal in large bubbles (instead of gong through the actual atomizer stone). In your case it seemed to result in a more catastrophic breakage of the entire seal.

It happens pretty often with these diffusers, so it is very important to avoid over-pressurizing them, especially when you are forcing water through them.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

AndreyT said:


> I already described the typical reason for such failures in the post here
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=2001248&postcount=4
> 
> ...


Sounds like a check valve as close as possible to the diffuser might be beneficial since there would be less water to push out.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

looks like a piece of overpriced chinese garbage. when are you guys going to wise up?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

xmas_one said:


> looks like a piece of overpriced chinese garbage. when are you guys going to wise up?


Besides a reactor, wat would u suggest to get such fine mist fellow scaper? The up aqua one?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

xmas_one said:


> looks like a piece of overpriced chinese garbage. when are you guys going to wise up?


Come on, don't be shy. Say what you really think .


----------



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

StrungOut said:


> Besides a reactor, wat would u suggest to get such fine mist fellow scaper? The up aqua one?


I've also go an "up aqua" one and the GLA is by far a finer mist!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

One of the main issues with Diffusers is the high pressure factor requirement for steady flow. The other factor is the stone/porous material itself. They are basically like filters and will clog through time. Bacteria, corrosive CO2 and water, CO2 gas impurities perhaps and of course.........cleaning agents when the hobbyist clean the diffusers change the porosity. 

The finer the "filter", the finer the mist.
The finer the mist, the more pressure required.

Those are some the trade offs.

I went back to ADA diffusers after using the Rhinox brand and they have serve the clients well and lasted much longer, been far more consistent. They cost a lot more, but are worth it for a critical thing like CO2.

I had some experience with these same type of diffusers recently(not from GLA), but I have not used them much for my own tanks. All NEW diffusers work like a charm and great etc, but over time and after cleaning them for say 2-3 years?
Time will tell.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

I have used the Boyu inline diffuser for 2 years on two different aquariums and have not had one problem. When I clean my canister lines the brush runs right through the diffuser cleaning off any bio-film buildup. I run my regulator @ 22 PSI.

Boyu CD-01 Diffuser









My canister tubing brush


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

This is what I went back to:

http://www.amazon.com/Gulfstream-Tr...4886&sr=8-1&keywords=ista+max+mix+co2+reactor

I've tried various Atomizers that often would work well for awhile but they require 40 PSI to even get close to sufficient CO2 saturation. And of course, then they start to clog and then we are back to dealing with BBA again. The Ista is inexpensive, cheap maybe, which appeals to me and they do work very consistently. Atomizers are pretty much garanteed to clog, the Ista, not as likely. I did use the Ista years ago and it worked well but the plastic got brittle over time where the CO2 line connects. So, I went through various devices after that. All seemed to work for awhile but all had various disadvantages. I did like the Boyu, it requires less pressure to work, takes along time to clog because of the bigger pores and it was less maintenance and lasted long. The disadvantage, is I had to find away to conceal the larger bubbles.

Anyway, the Ista's will not last a real long time, the plastic isnt the greatest quality but I find them easily for $15.00 so, I bought a spare to keep on hand. They do get dirty enough so you can't see through them in a month but it will still work well. I clean it at the same frequency as the filter tubing. I like them enough that I haven't gone back to my Rex or Cerge Reactors yet.

I have the Ista working with 10 PSI so I don't have to worry about leaks developing at the bubble counter or any connection downline.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

another one also finally start to crack from the nut, this time i am not going to remove the nut, because i know what will happen. 

their co2 tubing is one of the main reason to cause these issues.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

happi said:


> another one also finally start to crack from the nut, this time i am not going to remove the nut, because i know what will happen.
> 
> their co2 tubing is one of the main reason to cause these issues.


I've started using these diffusers lately and what I've done to try to prevent breaking the nipple when disconnecting the tubing is using a small piece of soft silicone tubing to connect to the diffuser. I connect a one inch piece of silicone tubing to the diffuser. I then connect the silicone tubing to the pressure resistant tubing using a 1/4" long piece of rigid airline tubing. The silicone tubing slips off the nipple with no effort. Basically the same recommendation ADA makes for their diffusers. Use silicone tubing for any connections to the glassware and pressure resistant tubing for the rest of the connections.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

antiquefloorman said:


> I ordered the largest diffuser and the bubble counter. I am not happy at all with the diffuser. I cannot get the diffuser to mist like the video demonstrates.


When GLA atomic diffuser use for the very first time, it will look like the video; foggy mist blowing in all direction. But, give it a week and that misty fog is no longer there just tiny bubbles going upwards.


EDIT.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

StrungOut said:


> Besides a reactor, wat would u suggest to get such fine mist fellow scaper? The up aqua one?


I have up aqua running for about 2 weeks now. It runs on 20-25 psi.
Finer bubbles, I place a Hagen Mini Elite filter on top of it. The fine bubbles from atomizer gets suck & chopped again by impellers.

I got very good result.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

herns said:


> When GLA atomic diffuser use for the very first time, it will look like the video; foggy mist blowing in all direction. But, give it a week and that misty fog is no longer there just tiny bubbles going upwards.
> 
> Ive seen a very similar product on e--bay with much lesser price. The same sticker attached on GLA atomic diffuser appear on the packaging on the item on e--bay. It also has the same mark on the suction cups and made by "Intense".



I don't believe this is a review of the product... 


***
Plastic nuts can only handle but so much pressure. An Aluminum anodized body or stainless body would probably resolve that problem. Unfortunately, that's very hard to do at a reasonable price. The true and tried method is a reactor. 100% diffusion and you can build them for 15-20$ max...


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Many of us are very happy with reactors:

Rex reactor
Cerges reactor
Barr internal venturi reactor

Just pointing out there are options. All three can be run with just pumps, and the first two can be run with a pump or canister. Good luck!


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

fishykid1 said:


> I don't believe this is a review of the product...
> 
> 
> ***
> Plastic nuts can only handle but so much pressure. An Aluminum anodized body or stainless body would probably resolve that problem. Unfortunately, that's very hard to do at a reasonable price. The true and tried method is a reactor. 100% diffusion and you can build them for 15-20$ max...



I have not read post no 23.


Post edited.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

herns said:


> I have not read post no 23.
> 
> 
> Post edited.


Maybe I was wrong... I apologize. I thought Sara wanted to keep this away from the product review, but I realized after reading a couple more times it was vendors she wanted to keep out of discussion.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

fishykid1 said:


> Maybe I was wrong... I apologize. I thought Sara wanted to keep this away from the product review, but I realized after reading a couple more times it was vendors she wanted to keep out of discussion.



It was not really my intention to post that find on e---bay on TPT. I was just carried thru that write it down.

A blessing in disguise for your mistake. LOL!


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

herns said:


> It was not really my intention to post that find on e---bay on TPT. I was just carried thru that write it down.
> 
> A blessing in disguise for your mistake. LOL!



I'll take what break I can. It's been a day... :fish::fish::fish::fish:


I'm actually surprised looking through the first pictures that it even cracked like it did...There's no 'fatigue' lines or anything. I almost wonder if the plastic is reacting between the CO2 and Water - I know they form carbonic acid, but that's crazy to be only a couple months.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Jeff5614 said:


> I've started using these diffusers lately and what I've done to try to prevent breaking the nipple when disconnecting the tubing is using a small piece of soft silicone tubing to connect to the diffuser. I connect a one inch piece of silicone tubing to the diffuser. I then connect the silicone tubing to the pressure resistant tubing using a 1/4" long piece of rigid airline tubing. The silicone tubing slips off the nipple with no effort. Basically the same recommendation ADA makes for their diffusers. Use silicone tubing for any connections to the glassware and pressure resistant tubing for the rest of the connections.


I thought I posted prior to the one I've quoted above, but since I didn't here goes. I ordered an atomic diffuser in September and really liked it. The mist was finer and the diffuser was less noticeable in the tank than the ADA diffuser I was using. After about a month, as I was taking it off to clean it for the second time, the nipple where the tubing connects broke as I was removing the tubing. I had it connected to pressure resistant tubing and that was when I thought of connecting it to silicone tubing as I mentioned in the quote above. I disconnected it gently so I thought it must surely be a defect in that particular diffuser.

So I contacted GLA ( this is not a vendor review, just the facts ) and O replaced it with no problem. I also ordered another at that time so I would have another I could rotate out as I cleaned them. I received the new ones last week and one of them leaks along the joint where the ceramic joins the plastic. The other is okay. A couple of other things I also noticed is the ceramic material is a much darker color on the last two than the first, not that it necessarily makes a functional difference. Of course I had to readjust the bubble count since it was a new diffuser. 

As of today I'm back to my ADA diffuser. It may be more noticeable in the tank and the mist is not as fine but I just think over time it's less hassle. I've had a couple of them for years with zero issues. A weekly 30 minute cleaning during water changes and it's ready to go again.


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

You know, noone seems to state the fact that all ceramic diffusers are supposed to be cleaned frequently as in when you perform all of your other aquarium maintenance it should just be part of it... The acid cleaner is reusable and you only soak the diffuser in it. While i can understand people complaining about the nut breaking, those who are discussing the fact that it no longer produces a mist and only bubbles, need to be helped out. The micro pores of the ceramic diffusers can clog easily by algae or other debris and thus must be cleaned often, its a simple fact. I have had mine for months and it performs a flawless mist just as it did the day I bought it because I clean it once every 2-4 weeks following the acid cleaner process.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

> ...those who are discussing the fact that it no longer produces a mist and only bubbles, need to be helped out


I recently discussed this with an ADA dealer and was told never to brush or touch the ceramic surface with anything, because it can damage the pores that produce the fine mist. You're supposed to soak the diffuser in a solution of bleach and water only, until all the algae comes off on its own.


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

exv152 said:


> I recently discussed this with an ADA dealer and was told never to brush or touch the ceramic surface with anything, because it can damage the pores that produce the fine mist. You're supposed to soak the diffuser in a solution of bleach and water only, until all the algae comes off on its own.


I never said to scrub anything. Simply let it soak in the acidic cleaning solution that is designed for the porous ceramic material.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

crice8 said:


> ...I clean it once every 2-4 weeks following the acid cleaner process.


The cleaner sold on GLA web?


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

herns said:


> The cleaner sold on GLA web?


yes, although i'm sure you could find the same chemical much cheaper elsewhere lol


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

My friend GLA atomic diffuser seems work very well on the first week and slowly produce less bubbles after that. Is this normal? Does the PSI need to be adjusted? He runs it on 40 psi at 1-2 bps. 

I have the same experienced running a 15psi on GLA atomic diffuser.It work for a week or two but after that, a Co2 from the bubble counter could hardly come out.

I switched to Up Aqua brand on e--bay and it work well. I have never adjusted my solenoid and the regulator working pressure gauge since I installed it.


----------

